# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  San Marco

## chiotis

Το ταχύπλοο san marco βρίσκεται από το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Γνωρίζει κανείς το λόγο; (ίσως κάποια αγορά για δρομολόγια σε Οινούσσες Τουρκία ή κατι τέτοιο?)Αναχώρησε απο το λιμάνι VALLETTA πρν 4 μέρες έκανε στάση στην Πάτρα και σήμερα βρίσκεται στη Χίο. το ταχύπλοο είναι αυτό: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/gr/...px?imo=9086667

----------


## chiotis

Αναχώρησε τελικά το απόγευμα με άγνωστο προορισμό πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση που σταμάτησε στη Χίο και μάλιστα στο τελωνείο ενώ όλο το βράδυ περίμενε εξω από το λιμάνι μεχρι τις 10 το πρωί που μπήκε.

----------

